# Hello from WA!



## joseph73 (Nov 9, 2018)

Hello!

Well, here I am at the forum. Yup, you already figured out i am new. In fact, I don't even have a smoker....until Tuesday :-) Bought a Masterbuilt electric off Amazon. 
I've been scouring the internet in anticipation, watching and reading just about everything that I can as time allows. Apparently you still have to live in the real world even if you are attempting to become a smokeaholic!

I have made the commitment to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving this year and want to make a few trial smokes before embarking on that. I was thinking of grabbing a few chickens to experiment on, but thought I'd ask the veterans what they thought. My turkey is going to be 20lb+, so i was thinking of spatchcocking it. Thoughts? I have always produced a great turkey in the oven and will brine before smoking. We are just getting larger groups coming over and last year the oven was needed to reheat dishes that guests had brought and I was using it for the turkey.

So...advice is wanted and eagerly accepted! The only smoking experience I have was as a rebellious teenager and I kicked that habit decades ago! Also I am interested in smoking my meat for preservation. Can we accomplish this with electric? Not an immediate need, but one I will be looking into in the future as long as my eyesight stays good enough for me to shoot straight!

I am looking forward to many, many smoked meals.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 9, 2018)

Welcome to the SMF.  This site is about as addictive as your habit when you were a teenager.  Chicken is a good way to get started, and there a ton of recipes on this forum.  I haven't done any curing for preservation, but I'm sure someone will chime in with advice.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 9, 2018)

Welcome to the site, happy to have join in on the fun. I'm not part of the electric boogaloo so I can't help much with your smoker. You made a smart choice to start with chickens before jumping in with your TG turkey. 

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi Joseph, Welcome to SMF!
You didn't say what smoker you have coming. Size would help.
What comes to mind is a Turkey is big, a 20 pound turkey is huge, and you spread it out it gets Gigantic.
So you may need a damn big smoker.
Since you want to do a turkey, I'd suggest you practice with some turkey breasts, instead of whole birds like chickens.
You have a steep learning curve, and a short time frame.
I'd suggest you order an AMNPS ASAP for your smoke maker.
And less smoke works better. Subtle flavor, not strong flavor.


----------



## joseph73 (Nov 10, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Hi Joseph, Welcome to SMF!
> You didn't say what smoker you have coming. Size would help.
> What comes to mind is a Turkey is big, a 20 pound turkey is huge, and you spread it out it gets Gigantic.
> So you may need a damn big smoker.
> ...


Hey Sonny!
I bought this smokerI'll stop by the store today and see what they have in regards to turkey breasts.


----------



## joseph73 (Nov 10, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Hi Joseph, Welcome to SMF!
> You didn't say what smoker you have coming. Size would help.
> What comes to mind is a Turkey is big, a 20 pound turkey is huge, and you spread it out it gets Gigantic.
> So you may need a damn big smoker.
> ...



Also, why do you suggest I pick up an AMNPS? The smoker I ordered uses wood chips. Serious questions since I have never smoked.


----------



## AllenRR (Nov 10, 2018)

Welcome to SMF Joseph! 
I love WA. Used to work for the BLM, and made it to WA and OR frequently. What 
*5GRILLZNTN* says is so true. This is a lifestyle. We all do it with love, and also because we are compelled to. Either way, it is a fun and fulfilling path to take, unlike many other addictions. hehe  Best of luck to ya'


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm not getting your pictures.
MES's are somewhat notorious for needing help to get Thin Blue Smoke (TBS) to flavor the meat. So pretty much a rule of thumb is to recommend help with an AMNPS or similar smoke makers.
For me, the availability of fuel was an issue, so I went to using pellets as my wood fuel. Everybody around me carries pellets, but chips? Naw, too big, and not reliable in a MES. And the MES's need fed, a lot.
If you were to only do large cooks, like Briskets, where the MES runs higher temperatures that cycle the heat on a lot, it'll smoke. But to get reliable smoke, the tray is best.
Many just fill the rows as needed, each runs just under 4 hours, or 11 hours average all filled. Lit, set on the lower rack and use the chip loader as a draft control.
Others, many of us, use a "Mailbox Mod"
I did much more with my MES 30, because I need to do cold smoking as well as warm smoking. Cold smoking works for Salmon, bacon, nuts, butter, anything sensitive to heat. But I'm an extremist making things work to my liking.
We have much to share, you have much to learn, and less than 14 days to kick off.
Not hard, but we need to get going.


----------



## joseph73 (Nov 10, 2018)

Sonny-

Here is what I have coming on Tuesday
Masterbuilt 20075315 Front Controller Smoker with Viewing Window and RF Remote Control, 40-Inch

I will go ahead and order the AMNPS as well.


----------



## joseph73 (Nov 10, 2018)

Also, you mentioned turkey breasts. I don’t know that I’ve ever seen those at the store. Are you referring to the loaves or actual breasts?


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 10, 2018)

joseph73 said:


> Sonny-
> 
> Here is what I have coming on Tuesday
> Masterbuilt 20075315 Front Controller Smoker with Viewing Window and RF Remote Control, 40-Inch
> ...



Minus the cost of food, and with your smoker this will probably be your best investment. Enjoy...

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 10, 2018)

joseph73 said:


> Also, you mentioned turkey breasts. I don’t know that I’ve ever seen those at the store. Are you referring to the loaves or actual breasts?



SonnyE is talking about turkey breasts I'm sure. They are usually found somewhere in the frozen food section. At least in my little corner of the world. I really don't think it matters if you try a whole chicken or a turkey breast. What's important is you need to familiarize yourself with your smoker and quickly. 

Give this thread a good look over. Bear has done an awful lot with a mes and it's a fantastic starting point. @Bearcarver 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bears-step-by-step-index.159333/

Chris


----------



## joseph73 (Nov 10, 2018)

just purchased the AMNPS. It should arrive the same day as the smoker, so any cooking to be done with it can be done from day one. I looked over Bear's thread. Thank you, Gmc2003! I am sure I will be referencing it frequently.

I am heading out to the store in about an hour with mama and will be looking to pick up a few things to smoke as trials before Thanksgiving. I appreciate everyone who has chimed in. Will Tuesday ever get here?!?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 10, 2018)

Now that you bought the AMNPS, welcome to the world of cold smoked cheese.  Pick up a few blocks on your store run today.  Now that it's colder out, all my friends and family are wearing me out for smoked cheese.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 10, 2018)

joseph73 said:


> just purchased the AMNPS. It should arrive the same day as the smoker, so any cooking to be done with it can be done from day one. I looked over Bear's thread. Thank you, Gmc2003! I am sure I will be referencing it frequently.
> 
> I am heading out to the store in about an hour with mama and will be looking to pick up a few things to smoke as trials before Thanksgiving. I appreciate everyone who has chimed in. Will Tuesday ever get here?!?



No need to thank me, Bear is the one who put all the time and effort into creating them. I just pointed you in the right direction. That's what this forum is all about. Smokers helping out smokers. 

Chris


----------



## joseph73 (Nov 10, 2018)

Costco had some organic, free range, pasture fed turkeys for a good price. Bought one and will try my hand at that before the Thanksgiving turkey. It’s not completely frozen-deep chilled I think they call it. Anyway, I don’t know if it’ll be ready for Tuesday when my smoker arrives, but I should be able to have a trial run with a turkey before the real show on Thanksgiving!


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 10, 2018)

joseph73 said:


> Will Tuesday ever get here?!?



Yes, it will. But it will take a Month....:(o_O

What I was thinking was something quick and easy to learn with.
Something like this.

;)

Nice. And I think you could just put the AMNPS right down there in the left side, on the drip pan.
If you have any trouble, try opening the stock chip loader a bit to allow more air in.

You can PM (Conversation) with Bear directly.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 10, 2018)

i like doing birds cut up, spatched and whole...   It's good no matter what you do...
20+ #'ers are "probably" best spatched...   pretty big to do whole and get it cooked evenly...  I usually stick to ~14#'s for doing whole..








	

		
			
		

		
	
...


----------



## joseph73 (Nov 12, 2018)

The smoker arrived a few hours ago. It is assembled and is currently being seasoned. I made a brine for the turkey and it has been in the fridge since 0900. I read somewhere that after brining for 24 hours I should rinse and let dry in the fridge for another 24 hours. Anyone else do this and how did it effect the final product?

Also, how long should I add the wood chips? I heard that maybe only the first 2 hours are needed, that you don't need to smoke a turkey the entire time. Can anyone validate or dispute this?

I am super excited. I found a recipe for smoked deviled eggs that I will be testing out this week as well.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 13, 2018)

When adding chips, I would add 1/4 cup per addition..  they will last about 1/2-3/4 hour...  then add 1/4 cup again..  repeat as you see fit..  
1/4 cup seems to be a very effective amount for good smoke flavor...


----------



## joseph73 (Nov 13, 2018)

daveomak said:


> When adding chips, I would add 1/4 cup per addition..  they will last about 1/2-3/4 hour...  then add 1/4 cup again..  repeat as you see fit..
> 1/4 cup seems to be a very effective amount for good smoke flavor...



Thanks. This is the part I don’t find in any recipe. I guess this is where you experiment to find what you like.


----------



## joseph73 (Nov 13, 2018)

smoked the turkey today. it was phenomenal! Not perfect, but very good. I brined for 24 hours then spatchcocked it an let it rest for 2 hours while I injected it with a ghee(the ladies in the house are on a special diet and no butter, but ghee is pretty good!) stock and some maple syrup. I also added a garlic/herb rub. Used some cherry wood chips. Only reloaded once and it kept smoking...

I set the Masterbuilt electric to 275 degrees and it was done in 2.5 hours. I let it rest for another half an hour and checked the temp and the breast was at 165. The turkey itself was about 17lbs. Should it get done this soon? I was prepared for about 5-6 hours. The outside temp was around 45 today and the smoker stayed in the 250-255 range when I was checking on it.


----------

